

As inequality soars, the nervous super rich are already planning their escapes - andrewl
http://www.theguardian.com/public-leaders-network/2015/jan/23/nervous-super-rich-planning-escapes-davos-2015

======
andrewl
From the article: _At a packed session in Davos, former hedge fund director
Robert Johnson revealed that worried hedge fund managers were already planning
their escapes. “I know hedge fund managers all over the world who are buying
airstrips and farms in places like New Zealand because they think they need a
getaway,” he said._

